# Dan Hardy and Warhammer



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Not really ground breaking news but reading about nerds and MMA in Fighters Only turned up some interesting news.

Dan Hardy was a 40k Space Marine player at school! 



> *Michael Bisping told us “all MMA fighters are ex-nerds”. Were you into Warhammer?* “Oh yeah. I collected _Space Marines_. I’m totally hooked on the PC version, _Dawn Of War_. I was walking past Games Workshop in York and my girlfriend, who’s a graphic designer and had no idea what it was, thought it was amazing. I think to a certain extent MMA fighters are all reformed nerds – a lot of people start because they need confidence. I wasn’t one of the cool kids at school, I liked Games Workshop and Steve Jackson books. Now I see people from school who remember me as the _Warhammer_ kid and I’m beating people up in the UFC! They’re always surprised.”


There is hope for us nerdy fuckers, this guy is awesome.








​

If you ever read this Dan lets get an exhibition fight on! Pussy.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Always good to see some bloke thats f- hard who used to be, or still is one of us...


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm a 40K player, but not a nerd


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

True that, not all gamers look and act like the comic book seller from The Simpsons.


----------



## Siphon (Jan 17, 2009)

I have quite a few friends in the U.S. Military and you'd be surprised how many of them play GWs games and or roleplaying games and how more importantly how many of their squadmates get drawn into the hobbies because of it. I wouldn't feel off saying 25% of the U.S. military is into some sort of "nerd" hobby. Though, this is only me expressing what I've seen, I have no hard data.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

many people who play warhammer are not the "nerds" depicted, unfortunately there are the people who are these nerds. I there are a couple of us on my football team that play warhammer, and we're getting most of the guys to try blood bowl, because it's just about as cool as football. Also at my gym (for MMA coinsidetaly) I've had conversations with some mammoths of men who also play warhammer, so it's very interesting to see all the different types of people who play


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Holy shit guys, laugh at yourselves! No ones saying you're nerds, you don't have to prove you aren't by sharing your sporting pursuits. 

Very few of the adult gamers are nerds it's just funny.


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

i like to say i a geek and proud..... for christ sake, i collect poision dart frogs as well!!

very cool Dan hardy proud enough to admit his hobbies... granted i never call him anything other than sir just incase lol


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm more than willing to laugh at myself, all i was saying though was that I am not ashamed of being part of the hobby and admitting it like some people are. I am completely honest when people come over and say "WTF is that?" then i tell them and theres not even a second thought. I have no problem telling people at all, they see me as a whole person and not just a jock asshole. Anyways aside from my little tangent, it's really good if people can admit what they like and not be ashamed of it


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

If you dont find this funny you are not a nerd


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

im in the army and i ve found that once u get one person in a group to amit to it, u find like five or six other guys in that group who play or used to. i got about three guys in my platoon alone to start playing again.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

You`d be suprised how many people play it or have an interest in it, they tend to keep quite as has a bad rep, as for the point of this thread wtf is UFC lol?


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

I actually do MMA as well, while playing football in high school amongst other great things in drama. Ex warcraft 3 player, ex wow player, ex yugioh player. Current 40k fanatic, only reason im ex on the first options is cause they were changed and now they suck, 40k still rocks my socks  hopefully you all see me on tv and interviews some day!


----------

